

Where do you start your new projects on front-end or back-end? - PretzelFisch

When you start a project do you start on the front end or back-end first?  I have always started on the back-end which seems to drive management nuts because they can&#x27;t &quot;see&quot; any progress.  Do you have better results with starting with something front end and making it work or does that lead to management&#x2F;client thinking things are more done then they actually are?
======
facorreia
I recommend starting with one of the major use cases, implementing its UI and
some of its back-end, even if you have to mock some of its functionality or
simplify it a bit (e.g. only implementing the "happy path").

This has many benefits, not only because "management can see" the progress,
but also because it's not uncommon that when we actually visualize how it will
look like, our understanding of how to address the use case improves. So this
reduces the requirements risk of the project, and could save you having to
change or throw away back-end code at the beginning of the project.

It also gives you a vertical slice on the system, so you'll have an idea of
what the architecture looks like in practice (e.g. if it's too complex), which
reduces technical risk.

------
hamhamed
You don't start a project for the sake of starting a project. The idea should
be visualized in your head, along with some back end algorithms to solve it.
That said, I usually start sketching it in a paper, then move to skeleton UI,
making sure all my HTML is up, maybe use something like bootstrap to make it
feel more appealing, then quickly code a lot of backend code (non-optimized)
until it's functional..then jump back to UI, so i can visualize the ending
project and then fixing remaining bugs/features/performance in backend then
finishing touches in frontend.

TL;DR: A bit of Front, a lot of backend, then some front again, a bit more
backend, then finishing it up with the front

